# Side markers?!



## 04Black Goat (Dec 5, 2009)

I want to black out my side markers and I know they have to come out some how I just don't know. Does anyone know how they come out it's buggen me.


----------



## stealth gray goat (Sep 11, 2009)

they are held in there with a phillips head screw on one side. they side in and then screw in from the back side. but you have to pull the corners of the bumpers to get to the screws.


----------



## 04Black Goat (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks I'll try it


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Very easy, take the bumper off and it is 2 screws.

FYI, before you tint them, you need to file the lettering flat the sand the whole surface with 2000 grit.


----------

